#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  Not so hiso trip oop Norf

## stroller

Around zero when I set off from the Fatherland, snow sludge in the streets.



My presently dire circumstances forced me to travel without the comfort and services I used to be accustomed to, so I booked economy sardines-in-a-box class. The less said about the journey, the better, but I survived with copious amounts of muscle-relaxants & painkillers.

----------


## david44

Yes your journey has had many likes   :Sorry1: 

Unapologetic Farting Man on Plane Causes Emergency Landing | Travel + Leisure

----------


## stroller

A cool 23 degrees on arrival in Bangers in the evening, so off for a feed of streetfood to acclimatise.
't was pretty good:

----------


## Norton

PattayaPlies place. Heard it is excellent :Smile:

----------


## stroller

The other nosh was good, too:

----------


## taxexile

Will you be staying en famille at chez pissflaps whilst oop north.

----------


## stroller

Nah, be staying with the Old Wiankers during my tour across the Lanna Dales.  :Smile:

----------


## stroller

LoukSao was entrusted with the task of organising some drugs for Papa's arrival, which she did:

----------


## DJ Pat

You were the polite couple dining at that well-known cheap Isaan place in Soi Rangnam, Vic Monument last night? They similarly destroyed the fish in record timing.

----------


## Topper

> ah, be staying with the Old Wiankers during my tour across the Lanna Dales.


It's beautiful there!

----------


## David48atTD

*Strolls*, what brings back to the Kingdom?

I don't know your history here.

Family?  Holiday?  Bit of both?

----------


## stroller

Lacking funds, I had to stay in my tiny Condo in Bang Kapi.



Not a bad area, lots of eye-candy and great shopping opportunities. Got some 2nd hand trousers for 100 bt:

----------


## david44

> Got some 2nd hand trousers for 100 bt:


 short time?

----------


## Jack meoff

Nice one Stroles
Looking forward to more pics.

----------


## stroller

> Family? Holiday? Bit of both?


Both, also needed some new shoes & re-stock other stuff, too.
Found a pair of trainers here:


Got another 2 pairs in the 2nd hand - or should that be foot - shop. Told the thick fok two times I was already wearing one pair and put my old shoes in the corner, he could have 'em & try to sell them on, so'll be paying for two. To no avail, charged me only 100 for one pair - som nam nah.

----------


## stroller

Heh!

----------


## stroller

What I like about Bangkok is that there's cheap transport everywhere:


Affordable food:




...and lots of business opportunities for the not work-shy with limited funds to invest, should use this as a model to relieve unemployment in Northern Europe:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Cool loafers Stroller, how long has it been since you were last in Thailand?

----------


## stroller

^
Hardly worn, a bargain!
Last time a year ago.

----------


## HuangLao

10-days.
Enjoy your holiday, Strolls....

----------


## DJ Pat

You can buy a second hand fridge freezer for 3k under the canal bridge round from the Mall. 

Other 2nd hand bits worth a look at

Unbelievable amount of uni girl eye candy to lecherously leer at round there. Try the night market outside the SAT along Ramkhamheng.

----------


## stroller

Had to pick up some merchandise in Chinatown.
Best way out of Bang foking Kapi is the Klongs:




Sanook dee:

----------


## Jack meoff

> You can buy a second hand fridge freezer for 3k under the canal bridge round from the Mall.


What every holiday maker needs  :Smile:

----------


## stroller

No need for a freezer, got a huge garden.

----------


## DJ Pat

^You popping up to Chiang Mai?

----------


## Chico

Stroller they've got some second-hand socks on sale at Pratunam, I'm sure the 5 baht bus will get you there.

----------


## DrB0b

Pics not showing posts 16 and 17.

----------


## Neverna

> Stroller they've got some second-hand socks on sale at Pratunam, I'm sure the 5 baht bus will get you there.


Only 20 baht a pair for new ones at the market there.

----------


## Chico

Stroller only has a small budget, 5 baht no holes.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Pics not showing posts 16 and 17.


The blue loafers pic has gone.

----------


## HuangLao

> Will you be staying en famille at chez pissflaps whilst oop north.


That ended some time ago.
Long past the connections in Nan.

 :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

> The blue loafers pic has gone.


He had to take them back.

----------


## DJ Pat

> Will you be staying en famille at chez pissflaps whilst oop north.

----------


## taxexile

Actually huang lao, i was referring to another poster with whom he has an ongoing spat .

----------


## Chico

Jeff has a spat with all wannabe's. :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Actually huang lao, i was referring to another poster with whom he has an ongoing spat .


Its OK taxi, I know who you were dribbling about.

LULZ@ the Smeganites trying to hijack sTrollers holiday thread.

 ::doglol::

----------


## tomcat

> You can buy a second hand fridge freezer for 3k under the canal bridge round from the Mall.


...doing brisk business at Trolls-R-Us...

----------


## david44

> ...doing brisk business at Trolls-R-Us...


Two's company freezer a crowd

----------


## tomcat

> Two's company freezer a crowd


...let me guess: you're here all week...

----------


## Cujo

> Both, also needed some new shoes & re-stock other stuff, too.
> Found a pair of trainers here:
> 
> 
> Got another 2 pairs in the 2nd hand - or should that be foot - shop. Told the thick fok two times I was already wearing one pair and put my old shoes in the corner, he could have 'em & try to sell them on, so'll be paying for two. To no avail, charged me only 100 for one pair - som nam nah.


2nd hand shoes? Seriously?
Things must be bad.

----------


## stroller

Anyway, reached the end of the line at Phanfa Leelard or something and walked from there, those motocy taxis are a rip-off.
Interesting shops nearby:

----------


## david44

Great pix you Schwanzsclepperin pinkeltragner, isn't the monk giving the bird the eye in the last one

----------


## Farangrakthai

> 2nd hand shoes? Seriously?
> Things must be bad.


after shopping, maybe stop by pattaya piles' place for lunch.

just bring a loaf of white bread. 

 :Wiggle:

----------


## stroller

> 2nd hand shoes? Seriously?
> Things must be bad.


Was brought up to be frugal - hardship after the war and all.

----------


## stroller

More enterpreneurs plying their trade:






Must be lunchtime soon:

----------


## DJ Pat

I get dodgy guts just looking at that pork.

Thats a sorry looking pot of kao ka mu.

Is that a skin or film  on it?

----------


## Norton

^^Schewine hocksin Thai style.

----------


## Thailandbound

^That looks kinda gross..

Have fun, strolls.

----------


## stroller

Settled for some Pat See-u:




Tempted by some snacks:

----------


## ShrewedPunter

I've noticed there's now a "premium" service on that canal klong boat thing for about 200baht.. And if you're foreign you get "where you go-ing" at some of the piers.

----------


## stroller

^
Thanks for the tip, it takes ages on the normal run - about an hour, but still faster than on the road.

----------


## david44

It's a great way to travel , used it a lot when I lived at nan chard 

Khlong Saen Saep Express Boat Route & Maps

----------


## stroller

^
That's the normal service David, doesn't deserve the name "Express".

----------


## stroller

Decided to get on the tourist trail on the way back.
City pillar shrine:




They're building something on Sanam Luang, one of the few free spaces left in the area:

----------


## DJ Pat

You could hang around Ram 24 in mirrored glasses

And theres an isaan food shop staffed by katoeys

----------


## stroller

The obligatory river boat:


Rubbing shoulders with backpackers on the Skytrain:

----------


## David48atTD

> You could hang around Ram 24 in mirrored glasses
> 
> And theres an isaan food shop staffed by katoeys


*Pat* ... here's a challenge.

Do a Restaurant review.

FULL ON


Photos of the shop (not much interested in the staff ... unless really out there)MapMenuTransportetc

Get cracking  :Smile:

----------


## stroller

Last night in Bangkok, was invited to a posh "Vietnamese-Issarn" restaurant.
Fokin beer was frozen, the head just wouldn't go down - "Bia Woun", the latest craze:

----------


## stroller

Food looked nice, but my expectations were high for Vietnamese. Didn't appreciate the very sweet dips & everything was made with minced pork.

----------


## DJ Pat

> *Pat* ... here's a challenge.
> 
> Do a Restaurant review.
> 
> FULL ON
> 
> 
> Photos of the shop (not much interested in the staff ... unless really out there)MapMenuTransportetc 
> 
> Get cracking


Upon my return, I will do a thread reporting on uncharted areas with unexpected charms. An update on my railway & urban development thread. The Ram 24 thread will have to wait, unless Yourdaddy could haul his ass down there with a camera.

But I'm in England for a month from monday. It's 0 degrees.

----------


## aging one

They're building something on Sanam Luang, one of the few free spaces left in the area:






Jesus Stroller what a faux pas!!!   Literally unbelievable for someone with a link to the Kingdom.  That is what is left of the late Kings crematorium.  Cant even put a smiley up but it does beggar belief you did not know that...

----------


## stroller

I suppose my excuse is that I wasn't here for a year and didn't follow the news.

 ::smile11:: 

 :sorry2:

----------


## stroller

Got to Don Mueang more than an hour early, enough time to stroll across to the market with the food stalls.


More Pad See-u:

----------


## aging one

Drove by there an hour ago coming back from shopping at Foodland. 5 minutes from my house. :Smile:

----------


## stroller

The cheap & trusted Air Asia:


Arrival in Nan:

----------


## Chico

Take it you don't go on holiday often. :Smile:

----------


## stroller

What gave it away?  :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Nice one Strolls, never travelled air Asia. 

Will do now I've seen those hostess uniforms :Smile:

----------


## stroller

They're not bad at all. Avoid Nok Air, they've postponed a few flights in the past. No fun arriving after midnight.

----------


## stroller

Back at the ranch:


Looks like there won't be any fish this year.  :Sad: 


The pets are fine:

----------


## Neverna

The cat looks healthy? A lot of fish in its diet?

----------


## stroller

The problem is her cousin, who climbs over the fence and helps himself to the fish - well he used to.

Special treat for the returning farang, grilled bacon, giant squid & mushrooms:




Oh, and Kai Mot Daeng:

----------


## stroller

The old folks are dying like flies this time of the year, a funeral almost every day.

Also a fundraising event nearby. Traditional soa:

----------


## David48atTD

^  For you to be invited, you/your partner must have known the deceased.

Did you give a little coin?

We usually do, somewhere in the 500 - 2,000 Bht range depending on the closeness of the family/association

----------


## stroller

Well, she knows everyone 'round here.
I only go if I knew the person. Yes, an envelope with money - it's all recorded and they'll reciprocate.

----------


## stroller



----------


## HuangLao

> They're building something on Sanam Luang, one of the few free spaces left in the area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Stroller what a faux pas!!!   Literally unbelievable for someone with a link to the Kingdom.  That is what is left of the late Kings crematorium.  Cant even put a smiley up but it does beggar belief you did not know that...


Indeed...
Didn't even allow it to stand after the 100-day observations. 

All-n-all, you really didn't expect Strolls realize what this was, did ya?

----------


## stroller

You realise the mods see your Portland IP and know you've never been to Thailand, at least not in the last 15 years, don't ya, Jeff.  ::chitown::

----------


## HuangLao

> you've never been to Thailand, don't ya, Jeff.


...and where do these speculative assumptions arrive from? Repeated mythological fare.
Resided in Thailand [and SE Asia] almost forever. Unlike some that come around every third year for a ten-day holiday pretending to have a life, land and family that they really never experience for long term. Why bother with such an illusional lifestyle? 
You might inquire with a few old hands here as to my background and standing here. It just might put you in your place and exposes your blemishes. 


Have a nice short "holiday".

----------


## stroller

You've been locked up in some state-sponsored mental institution with internet access in Portland for ages, mate.  :Very Happy:

----------


## David48atTD

> You've been locked up in some state-sponsored mental institution with internet access in Portland for ages, mate.


*Portland* ... isn't that where *bsnub* lives?

Or have I got it wrong?

----------


## stroller

Dunno, but it's where Jeff has been for the last 15 years at least. I am friends with mods from different forums he has frequented.

He's a fraud.

----------


## Chico

Sadly he does live here, but has never found his cook's job yet. :Smile: 





> You realise the mods see your Portland IP and know you've never been to Thailand, at least not in the last 15 years, don't ya, Jeff.

----------


## stroller

Som Tam Tale at the new res, 110bt, more than a pair of shoes. Who said prices are low in the ban nork...

----------


## Begbie

110 baht for somtam!!

They saw the farang coming, so to speak.

----------


## stroller

The other day, went briefly to a wedding before attending the yearly family spirit event.

----------


## Loy Toy

It's been a long time since you've done a thread such as this Stroller.

Like before, well done.

----------


## stroller

It was tiresome to upload pics before the upgrade, better late than never.  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> It's been a long time since you've done a thread such as this Stroller.
> 
> Like before, well done.


Yes. Nice to see stroller lifting his game. A pity he can only stretch his duetchmarks to a couple of weeks. after that it will be another 11.5 months of shit flinging and stalking. You should go on holiday more often stroller

----------


## stroller

FOOaf

----------


## Dillinger

Nice thread Stroller.

That dog eating thread you did, i'm guessing that wasnt a troll now :Smile:

----------


## stroller

Anyway, on to the spirit session, did a separate thread on this before:

----------


## stroller

> That dog eating thread you did, i'm guessing that wasnt a troll now


Quality source of protein for very little money.
But don't worry, haven't got any pics lined up.

----------


## David48atTD

I don't want to get into the *Stroller* vs any Member debate.

What I prefer to enjoy a Members snapshot of a topic/holiday as they see them.

Thanks *Strolls*

BTW ... we know that you really didn't buy the 2nd hand footware  :Smile:

----------


## stroller

Some don't get piss-takes & self-depreciating humour.  :Sad: 

I am not the best photographer, but try to keep it entertaining despite the hacklers.  :Smile:

----------


## stroller

A pig is slaughtered every year for the spirit event, food shared and portions of pork taken home.

----------


## david44

Great pig, I went to such an event, the laarb they made was the hottest ever so they kep t giving me small shots of Lao Khao so strong it remove the taste of the chilli and repeat , well done

----------


## stroller

I find the Lao Khao makes the chilli even hotter. The only thing which helps is a handful of rice.

----------


## Maanaam

> I find the Lao Khao makes the chilli even hotter. The only thing which helps is a handful of rice.


No, something oily. Rice sort of detracts away from the heat but doesn't cure the burn. The capsaicin is fat soluble, not acohol or water soluble, so cream, butter, any oily dish, takes it away.
Lao khao with milk would do it  :Smile:

----------


## crackerjack101

Or perhaps, Lao Kao and Ordine solution......................................     :bananaman:

----------


## DJ Pat

> Some don't get piss-takes & self-depreciating humour. 
> 
> I am not the best photographer, but try to keep it entertaining despite the hacklers.



You mean the posters who will not hesitate to remind us of their finances at the drop of a hat. 

Nothing wrong with self depreciating, many would learn a thing or to and be less despised on TD.


Keep the photos coming..... :Laugh2:

----------


## tomcat

> many would learn a thing or to and be less despised on TD.


...I doubt those who have put in the time and effort to be despised want to be less so...

----------


## stroller

> The capsaicin is fat soluble, not acohol or water soluble, so cream, butter, any oily dish, takes it away.


Ah, interesting.
I suppose that's why a curry becomes milder when you add coconut cream.

----------


## Chico

Pat have a green.

----------


## DJ Pat

> ...I doubt those who have put in the time and effort to be despised want to be less so...



Good point, they must have real high opinions of themselves if they feel that way


They'll soon be along to remind us.

----------


## klong toey

> Some don't get piss-takes & self-depreciating humour. 
> 
> I am not the best photographer, but try to keep it entertaining despite the hacklers.


Don't let the bastard grind you down they always take the piss out of me because we still eat our dinner sat on the floor.Just because we use newspaper as a floor covering to place the dinner dishes on.Bloody hell we use the Daily Telegraph not a red top, broad sheet make a good disposable table cloth. :Smile:  

My Bil noticed a pig in the jungle about a month ago quick phone call to the local BiB they turned up shot it then it was butchered and shared out.Cant beat a nice bit of wild pig.

----------


## crackerjack101

> You mean the posters who will not hesitate to remind us of their finances at the drop of a hat. 
> 
> Nothing wrong with self depreciating, many would learn a thing or to and be less despised on TD.
> 
> 
> Keep the photos coming.....



you've got a bit of a bee up your ass mate. What's the problem?

----------


## stroller

Dinner cooked Op Ong:

----------


## HuangLao

> Yes. Nice to see stroller lifting his game. A pity he can only stretch his duetchmarks to a couple of weeks. after that it will be another 11.5 months of shit flinging and stalking. You should go on holiday more often stroller


Indeed.
Too bad he isn't able to do shed these lovely types of pics year round.
Couple weeks and he thinks he owns the place. 

Inspiring photos, Strolls!

----------


## Begbie

^You really need to turn off spell checker.

What were the barbecued lizards?  Dtookeh or monitor?

or a type of small dog....a puppy perchance.

----------


## HuangLao

Barbarians....

----------


## aging one

> You mean the posters who will not hesitate to remind us of their finances at the drop of a hat.


Bothers you that you are poor, just enough money to get here on the cheap and stay the same way. That is your future, you lack any economic initiative.

----------


## DJ Pat

> They'll soon be along to remind us.





> Bothers you that you are poor, just enough money to get here on the cheap and stay the same way. That is your future, you lack any economic initiative.



Pretty sure a red's on the way from the forum hiso

Already got a couple of greens. I couldn't care less as I'm not a repo whore like you and your band of merry men

----------


## Topper

> Bothers you that you are poor, j


I grew up poor, it's something that I've always been and oddly enough, I'm pretty damn happy, despite all the shit.  Money ain't everything.

----------


## stroller

> Couple weeks and he thinks he owns the place.


That'd be two weeks more than you've spent in Thailand - wannabe.


FOJ  :tieme: 




Amazing what an array of emotions from anger to disbelief to envy a simple travel thread brings up in folks...

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> I grew up poor, it's something that I've always been and oddly enough, I'm pretty damn happy, despite all the shit.  Money ain't everything.


Crowd fundings a great thing

----------


## stroller

Anyway, venturing further North.
A visit to a model 'certifiled' Aussie manufacturing outpost may be on the menu - time permitting.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Indeed.
> Too bad he isn't able to do shed these lovely types of pics year round.
> Couple weeks and he thinks he owns the place. 
> 
> Inspiring photos, Strolls!


Im not convinced geff. Pretty sure he,s still an asshole. Will give him the benefit of the doubt though at the end of his thread.  ...... go on..... surprpise me stroller.

----------


## stroller

FOOaf, stalk someone else.

 :tieme:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Says the biggest troll in fora.seriosly though stroll its nice youve made an effort. nice thread to  i hope you enjoy your holiday

----------


## Chico

Nah he gets TD funding. :Smile: 




> Crowd fundings a great thing

----------


## Chico

Stroll enjoy your holiday, pity i can't view your photos. :Smile:

----------


## Topper

> Crowd fundings a great thing


Of which anyone who has seen the generous side of TD would agree with.,...I can't say thanks enough...apparently.

----------


## buriramboy

> I grew up poor, it's something that I've always been and oddly enough, I'm pretty damn happy, despite all the shit.  Money ain't everything.


I don't think anyone claims money is everything but sure makes life easier and stress free when you own your own house and got a stash in the bank.

----------


## Chico

Wasn't Pat talking about pretentious twerds who live in bedsits before?

----------


## buriramboy

> Wasn't Pat talking about pretentious twerds who live in bedsits before?


Luckily I saw the light and moved out my bedsit. Married a Thai got her pregnant brought her to the UK and got a council house with all the benefits that gives me and we both work part time at Macdonalds so we don't feel like we are having a total free ride on the state.

----------


## AntRobertson

> A visit to a model 'certifiled' Aussie manufacturing outpost may be on the menu - time permitting.





> FOOaf, stalk someone else.

----------


## sabang

Nice thread strolls- ignore the amateur troll attempts.

----------


## AntRobertson

> ignore the amateur troll attempts


Yeah, his own and the rest of the TC Brigade included.

----------


## stroller

FOA..

----------


## stroller

A friend's mum was in Nan hospital and my new liver was ready to be picked up, so went to see the old lass.
Not the latest model:


Too late, she died half an hour before.


wrapped her in a blanket, special 'tent' for the bed and wheeled out:

----------


## bobo746

Bad timing mate.

----------


## stroller

Had to relieve myself. Seen worse:

water tap worked fine


There is a designated area in the hospital where relatives stay overnight:

----------


## stroller

Strolling outside the hospital, looking for an early bia Chang, saw a number of these spirit houses, which are quite rare in our neighbourhood:




Also discovered, for the first time, a "bicycle lane" road sign in Thailand:

But, where _is_ the cycle lane? Oh, on the other side of the street:

Not well thought out, must be a traffic experiment. The emergency hospital entry is only 200 meters away.  :Smile:

----------


## stroller

Oh look. another spirit house!


The mighty river Nan, where the yearly boat races take place:


More shopping opportunities:

----------


## stroller

Venturing further North, we arrived on the outskirts of Chiang Mai late afternoon, to stay with an infamous biker/rocker with a reputation of ripping car doors off during spats.

Travelled halfway across the globe to be welcomed with "beerknackers" and a cold one:


Followed by more sausages from the local German butcher & fried chicken:

----------


## Begbie

Your diet is improving. Keep the pictures coming.

----------


## DJ Pat

Good choice of ketchup. Love their spicier version

----------


## aging one

> Good choice of ketchup. Love their spicier version


Will go without rather than eat that sweet watery shit. Biggest drawback to Took La Dee they use Rosa.

----------


## stroller

Nice, quiet village bordering ricefields, away from the farang ghettos.


Off to a nearby pharmacy and hit the road to Chiang Rai.
Nice resort on the way:

----------


## stroller

> Will go without rather than eat that sweet watery shit.


Yeah, should have been mustard and the Nuernberger should have been fried.

Heathens!

----------


## stroller

Cakes available:






Settled for an unimpressive Gai pad med mamuang:

----------


## Begbie

> Nice, quiet village bordering ricefields, away from the farang ghettos.


Strange looking house, did you have to duck down when entering?

----------


## tomcat

> Nice, quiet village bordering ricefields, away from the farang ghettos.


...you mean the ghettos with running water, a constant supply of electricity, an internet connection, cell-phone towers, a/c, hospital facilities, a variety of restaurants, paved roads...and python removers...those ghettos?...

----------


## crackerjack101

> ...you mean the ghettos with running water, a constant supply of electricity, an internet connection, cell-phone towers, a/c, hospital facilities, a variety of restaurants, paved roads...and python removers...those ghettos?...



Yup, that's the one. His place is 20 minutes from CM central, water, power and a very good internet connection. All good with a local shop very near by. It's a very nice spot, and a nice house.

----------


## aging one

almost 150 posts and not one photo of Khao Soi?  One of the best things about Lanna Land.

----------


## Topper

How's your host in CM doing?

----------


## HuangLao

> How's your host in CM doing?


Probably doesn't want to be mentioned or photographed, as Strolls is respecting his wishes.
Same for the forthcoming host in Chiang Rai.

----------


## Begbie

^FFS are they bank robbers then?

----------


## david44

die blaue Dimond Bande bleibt still
die blaue Dimond Bande bleibt still

----------


## stroller

> almost 150 posts and not one photo of Khao Soi?  One of the best things about Lanna Land.


Here ya go:

----------


## stroller

The Old Wiankers MC in CM:

----------


## david44

Are you the lil one at the front?

Anyway thanks for all the shopping tips, you were spotted by the fashion Polizei looking for knicker elastic

----------


## Chittychangchang

> The Old Wiankers MC in CM:


Cans of John Smiths,Fosters and Carling :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

Looking forward to more pics of daily activities at a provincial hospital. 
Quite stimulating.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Another classic tourist/travel thread for the archives. 

 ::chitown::

----------


## stroller

FOJ..

----------


## Thailandbound

> Here ya go:


This looks really yummy. What is it called and can you only get it in the north?

----------


## stroller

> Are you the lil one at the front?


That's my younger brother, who is a foot taller than me.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Begbie

> That's my younger brother, who is a foot taller than me.


He appears to be about 12 years old.

----------


## stroller

The lady in charge insisted we follow the instructions of google maps to our next destination, the mighty Mekong, which delineates the border between Thailand and Laos for a stretch in Wiang Ken.
As it happens, we weren't given the easiest or fastest route, but the shortest one, which included stretches on tiny country roads with potholes.  ::chitown:: 

Anyway, got there eventually:

----------


## stroller

It's called 'The Viewpoint', where we met the president of the infamous biker club.

----------


## tomcat

.....

----------


## tomcat

> we met the president of the infamous biker club.


...Really? _THE_ Loretta "Butch" Cassidy of Dykes on Bikes!?...wow...

----------


## david44

> The lady in charge insisted we follow the instructions of google maps to our next destination, the mighty Mekong, which delineates the border between Thailand and Laos for a stretch in Wiang Ken.
> As it happens, we weren't given the easiest or fastest route, but the shortest one, which included stretches on tiny country roads with potholes. 
> 
> Anyway, got there eventually:


Tip top Photos Strolls, were you sober or do have an assistant.

Down the Rd from me, used to be a lovely spot until some Poo Yai built the shacks below, sadly the riparian idyll is being raped by quarries.

Over on the eastbank  the Lao side the Casinos and scum attracted to them. 

I used to think living where I used to rent overlooking the river was ideal, fortunately local advice opened my eyes, I wish I was as "FAR OUT " as CJ , my village has doubled in last two decades , thinking of building an Oubliete on family land deeper into the sticks away from the madding crowd

----------


## stroller

> ...Really? _THE_ Loretta "Butch" Cassidy of Dykes on Bikes!?...wow...


Not _that_ one, but Jack's a cracker, too. :bigbike: 



 :tumbs:

----------


## naptownmike

Nice pictures, looks like a great trip.

----------


## HuangLao

Updates, please.

...or was this just a very brief passing fancy?

 ::chitown::

----------


## david44

> Updates, please.
> 
> ...or was this just a very brief passing fancy?


The kidnappers sent the ransom demand, a new pair of seakers, the reply came ,keep him

----------


## stroller

^^
Yeah, just a passing fancy from a phoney wannabe.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

FOJ

----------


## Chico

Its ok Jeff thinks everyone's a wannabe, pity really as no-one wants to be like Jeff. :Smile:

----------


## stroller

After we handed over all our weapons at the gate, we were made welcome by our very hospitable hosts.
The clubhouse consists in fact of three joined houses with a traditional open plan area, v ery nice indeed:

----------


## fishlocker

One would think the freezer would be a little less conspicuous if placed in the boiler room out back.

----------


## tomcat

...^or perhaps decorated with plastic flowers...

----------


## stroller

Visited the weekly "Smugglers Market" where all things from across the river are on offer:

----------


## stroller

Clothing:




Hey, another spirit house nearby:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Some weird interesting stuff in those market pics Stroller.

What was the weirdest stuff you could have bought?

I see Punty photo bombed a pic wearing his City blue shirt, ruddy glory hunters :Smile: 

Green owed.

----------


## Topper

Stroller, that house seems oddly familiar....

The things I saw at the smuggler's market that blew me away....

buffalo snouts, ears and tails for sale for food....and the bear traps...

----------


## stroller

The 'port' for Laotian wares:

----------


## stroller

> What was the weirdest stuff you could have bought?


Strange parts of unknown animals, presumably for medicinal or magical purposes.

----------


## crackerjack101

> Some weird interesting stuff in those market pics Stroller.
> 
> What was the weirdest stuff you could have bought?
> 
> I see Punty photo bombed a pic wearing his City blue shirt, ruddy glory hunters
> 
> Green owed.



I don't think so.   :bananaman:

----------


## Topper

The river seems lower than when we were there last year....

----------


## david44

Correct 

Chinese have lost the key to the tap until their farms are watered

China?s Mekong Plans Threaten Disaster for Countries Downstream ? Foreign Policy

It could end up the downstream nations pay one way or another for flow, a disaster for the Delta economy

----------


## Topper

> It could end up the downstream nations pay one way or another for flow, a disaster for the Delta economy


But we might be getting high speed rail for trillions of baht...... LOL

----------


## Nicethaiza

Not hiso trip but its fun..I like the thread..enjoy Stroller...

----------


## stroller

Thanks darlink.

----------


## stroller

A few more market pics:

----------


## david44

Can you please show CJ how to use a linky

----------


## crackerjack101

> Can you please show CJ how to use a linky


God you're a fucking idiot RJ. 
Lock up your pedals and knives folks, RJ's back on the pop.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Laotian strawberries?

----------


## Nicethaiza

[QUOTE=stroller;3735391]A few more market pics:





[/QUTE]

buy me some dress ..very cute 555+

----------


## David48atTD

> A few more market pics:


One of my favorites are the northern strawberries.

How much were they?

----------


## Nicethaiza

You love Strawberries David?  :bananaman:  You know what I mean?

----------


## David48atTD

> You love Strawberries David?  You know what I mean?


Not till I learnt it the other day here  :Smile:

----------


## crackerjack101

I love the strawberries that come down from the mountains at this time of the year.
Really juicy and cheap too.

Cheap like Za, cheap cheap.

----------


## HuangLao

> Can you please show CJ how to use a linky



Heh....

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stroller

FOJ..

----------


## stroller

Further exploration along the Mekong ....

----------


## DJ Pat

Those sandals gave me heel sores^

----------


## tomcat

> Those sandals give me heel sores


...return them to Stroller and check the nearest temple's shoe deposit...

----------


## stroller

Where the Mekong flows into Lao.

----------


## HuangLao

> Those sandals gave me heel sores^



Tourist's footwear....

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stroller

F.O.J.

----------


## david44

Nice pix thank you did you have the grilled Plaa Nin at the last restaurant on the army base?

----------


## Chittychangchang

Nice pics and thread Stroller.

Is that you with the wing commander mustache?

----------


## stroller

Man of mystery...  :Smile: 

Romantic resort nearby:

----------


## stroller

The ubiquitous spirit houses:

----------


## Topper

Stroller, did you eat a the little place up the "road" from there run by Hmong girls?  There was one there that was a simple 10/10.

----------


## stroller

^
Indeed. The resort's food choices were limited, so we just had a quick drink and moved on.

----------


## Topper

I still can't believe how low the river is....

----------


## crackerjack101

> I still can't believe how low the river is....



It's been even lower of late.
Coming up again a bit now though.

----------


## stroller

Dinner preparations at cracker's:

----------


## Topper

Now that looks nice...

----------


## katie23

must've been a bit cold if the Thai ladies wore long-sleeved shirts (the pic near the Mekong).  I prolly would've too. Lol.

Thanks for the pics, very interesting. Schoenes Wochenende and post more pix please.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Picture 208, who is the guy in the plaid shirt eating rice with a fork?

----------


## katie23

^I think that's Herr Stroller with the plaid shirt & handlebar 'stache.  :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

> Picture 208, who is the guy in the plaid shirt eating rice with a fork?



Take a guess....

 :Smile:

----------

